# NORCAL 3X MECA,IASCA & DBDRA......Redding CA 9/22/12



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Meeting 9:00
Clinic/Qualifing 10-12
1:00 Brackets for dB Drag. 

dB Drag Classes
Drag & Bass Race
$75 each class
$15 discount for dB Drag Members

IASCA Classes
iDBL & Bass Boxing
$75 each class
$15 discount for IASCA Members

MECA Classes
SPL/PnP/SQ
$75 each class
$15 discount for MECA Members

This venue will also be home of the INAC SQC/IQC Event.Register online at IASCA Worldwide Inc. online store. 

If you have any more questions feel free to contact:

Kimo
408-396-5466


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be there.

Really looking forward to seeing some new faces.
and some old faces too.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I guess I'll take 1st place and get the points I want for state finals,
since nobody else is interested.

Ok seriously, anybody want to carpool?


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Jazzi I'm heading out from Reno tomorrow morning. I'll see you there!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This was an awesome show!
I'm so glad I could be apart of it and help out


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

any pics from the show?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes indeed this was a great show, and Mic thank you for judging my toaster and i am glad you enjoyed listening to it!

Long drive from WA to CA but it was worth it!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Audio Options said:


> any pics from the show?


I have a few. I'll post later. still recovering from the weekend


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

It was a Great show and I had a great time. 

I hope we can do this every Year.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

ALL4SQ said:


> It was a Great show and I had a great time.
> 
> I hope we can do this every Year.



Hey Mike!

Major bummer on the Tascam unit going belly up on you just before judging! Thank god for Drew's xtra 7990!

Curious to find out what happend!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Shinju said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> Major bummer on the Tascam unit going belly up on you just before judging! Thank god for Drew's xtra 7990!
> 
> Curious to find out what happend!


Hey Jeremy

It was perfect timing as usual, everything goes wrong at the finals. 

Yes, Drew was a life saver. I was really happy that I was able to make through SQ judging after driving 600 miles to get to the show. 

I probably wont get to replacing the Tacsam CD mudule for a few weeks, not really any reason to rush anything right now. 

Glad you made it home safe. That was a pretty long drive.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

yes it was a LONG good show for sure


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Not in any order


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Scott B. has put up some news & pics on his site.

Hybrid Audio News

All in all was a great show, nice to see and compete against some news faces and awesome sounding cars. Loooooooong day but worth it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow!
Great turn out for a place so far North as Redding, CA.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wait, so no Magic Bus showed up?

Why would the worlds best mobile sound system NOT show up to something like this?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> Wait, so no Magic Bus showed up?
> 
> Why would the worlds best mobile sound system NOT show up to something like this?


Perhaps his 10 SQ trophies are plenty


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He doesn't have any throphies for that vehicle...it doesn't seem to make it to where other vehicles with serious audio systems in them are at.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> He doesn't have any throphies for that vehicle...it doesn't seem to make it to where other vehicles with serious audio systems in them are at.


Now that is very interesting........

BTW, he has another promotional commercial post in the Phoenix, AZ. GTG thread. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which part? Why would he show up to a place where he wouldn't be king? It is easy to be the best when you are the only one ever there.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

The show was great!!! It was definately a log day. Hopefully we can get a little more organized next year.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Wait, so no Magic Bus showed up?
> 
> Why would the worlds best mobile sound system NOT show up to something like this?


Having listened to the "Magic Bus" in the past I would venture a guess that he doesn't compete because he doesn't want the reality check of placing in the bottom of the Master Class. While the Bus may have tonality down, his technical scores would be awful. Just my thoughts as a judge. 


Great show! I was really happy to be able to help out with it. Very cool seeing the IASCA guys there as well. A co-promotional show was not something I thought I would see. But it worked out great!! Looking forward to competing in MECA and IASCA next season.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Boostedrex said:


> While the Bus may have tonality down, his technical scores would be awful.


good observation


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Boostedrex said:


> Having listened to the "Magic Bus" in the past I would venture a guess that he doesn't compete because he doesn't want the reality check of placing in the bottom of the Master Class. While the Bus may have tonality down, his technical scores would be awful. Just my thoughts as a judge.


Technical as in staging/imaging/etc ?


----------



## TeamTCA (Nov 20, 2008)

Since apparently nobody has the overall list and outcome of the West Coast show (Redding, CA), here they are from Moe at IASCA (also on facebook):

SQC
Rookie
1-Ben Maxwell 
2-Diana Snapp

Amateur
1-Jeremy Weaver
2-Darren Binkley 
3-Joe Ignacio
4-Karla Delling
5-Keith Christensen 

Pro/Am
1-John Fisher
2-Jim Bishop
3-Jason Glass 
4-John Davis 
5-Shawn Beaman

Pro
1-Scott Welch
2-Drew Snapp
3-Jim Becker 
4-Troy Cloward
5-Randy St-Cyr 

Expert 
1-Mike Peterson 

Expert Solo
1-Fred Lynch 
2-Brian Mitchell 
3-Vince Miranda


IQC
Rookie 
1-Diana Snapp 

Amateur
1-Keith Christensen 
2-Karla Delling

Pro/Am
1-Jason Glass 

Pro
1-Troy Cloward
2-Drew Snapp 
3- Randy St-Cyr 

Expert
1-Mike Peterson 

Expert Solo
1-Vince Miranda 
2-Brian Mitchell 

Triple Crown 1 seat - Troy Cloward

Triple Crown 2 seat - Vince Miranda


NO point totals released until after the East Coast show in Indy next weekend (Oct 6-7).


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Technical as in staging/imaging/etc ?


Correct. He would score VERY low in that department unless he has changed it DRAMATICALLY from the last time I heard it.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

cool to see the results beyond top 3


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone seen any results from the Iasca finals in Indy?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Some. But I'm waiting to see the total complied list when moe gets back to the office friday


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I know, noone from East Coast won National INAC Install
Rookie class I think was Ben Maxwell then Surina Rice and then Diana Snapp

amatuer was Bramouse Mohammed, Jeremy Weaver, Leander Torres and then a ton of other cars...amatuer overall was a huge class

and thats all I remember


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Scott I think u took 2nd overall


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I cannot wait to get my score sheet in hand! I am pretty sure I know were I lost some points 


Amazing season for sure, I cannot wait for the next! 

I am honored to take a 2nd in the Nation for Amateur, for all the hurdles I had to jump this year to even make it out it was a very nice suprise!

See you all next season!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Shinju said:


> I cannot wait to get my score sheet in hand! I am pretty sure I know were I lost some points
> 
> 
> Amazing season for sure, I cannot wait for the next!
> ...


any questions , msg me. I think I remember what was what and what


----------

